# HP soap lined with Bubble Wrap



## Vic1963 (Aug 19, 2009)

This is my HP using bubble wrap as a liner that I did yesterday,  and I also pressed it on top so I would have bubbles on top and bottom.   Not as smooth as the CP versions, but I think it came out pretty good for my first attempt using bubble wrap.

  It is fragranced Lemonade Twister, and It came out the color of butter.  I think I am gonna cut it with my waffle cutter instead of cutting it smooth... 

EDITED to say :  I should have looked my bubble wrap over good first, I had several rows that had bubbles that had been deflated.....so there are places thru my soap that have no holes.

Inspired by Kitn's Honey I washed the Kids Soap from last week...


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Love it. 

 Must.Get.Bubblewrap.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow that's really nice looking. 8)


----------



## wonderland (Aug 19, 2009)

i think it's great!  it looks so creamy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks perfect -- I like it!


----------



## Rosey (Aug 19, 2009)

looks great! Looks super creamy too. wonderful!


----------



## holly99 (Aug 19, 2009)

It turned out so great. Good job!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Absolutly wonderful 8)  It is so pretty and creamy looking


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

That looks incredible , very nice work . Now we know you can do it with hp , how cool is that . Well done


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 19, 2009)

Love it.
Great colour.And yes it looks very creamy. The fo sounds nice, haven't seen that one.


----------



## Godiva (Aug 19, 2009)

Great soap!


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the color and it looks great!


----------



## jarvan (Aug 20, 2009)

Vic, that soap looks stellar and it's almost as thought I can smell it through the computer! I have so many FO and EOs at home, I can't justify any more, but would adore that scent.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Aug 20, 2009)

I love it.  I think it looks perfectly smooth!!  great job


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweetness!!


----------



## adirondacksoaper (Aug 22, 2009)

WOW...AWESOME!!! I can't get over how creamy it looks for HP!! Fantastic job!! I will be getting me some bubble wrap!! Thanks!!


----------



## Milla (Aug 22, 2009)

Very creamy and very pretty!


----------



## Deb (Aug 23, 2009)

Do you just wrap it in bubble wrap? won't the bubble wrap melt? 

Cheers
Deb


----------



## cwayneu (Aug 24, 2009)

That is so cool. I just love it. I see a tutorial coming on....


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 24, 2009)

That looks soooo good, what a lovely creamy, even texture for hp too!!  I love it


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 24, 2009)

I lined my log mold with bubble wrap........after I poured in the hot soap, I gave my mold a whack on the counter, to pack everything down,  Then I took another strip of bubble wrap and pressed on top.....kind of pressing more on the edges so it would hump up in the middle, and left it on there.

Then just leave it alone until it sets completly up before you try and unmold.

My recipe was just my 80/20 Lard/ Coconut Oil, I used Sugar in my lye water and Sodium Lactate also added to my lye water.

I colored with sunshine yellow ( Celestial Colors) when my soap was at trace before it cooked in the crockpot.

It is my favorite soap.....


----------



## Milla (Aug 24, 2009)

I ordered some sodium lactate for my HP soap.  I just HAD to get some.  Did you discount your water at all?  It's just nice to be able to do HP when I'm worried about certain FOs seizing.


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 25, 2009)

I used powered SL,  and mixed it with the water, and measured it all out the normal amount.  I use 2% of the powdered SL ( 2% of the amount of my oils)


----------



## honor435 (Aug 25, 2009)

oh my gosh that is SO awesome, makes me want to eat it! did you use light olive oil, mine never turns out so white.


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 25, 2009)

It doesn't have olive oil..... Just Lard, and Coconut Oil, SL, and Sugar and water and FO.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow.  I love it!

Do you oil/grease the bubble wrap?


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 26, 2009)

No, the soap don't stick to it once it is set up


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Makes me want to mail order something so I can get some bubble wrap!


----------



## Bunny (Sep 1, 2009)

Serious "Oo, Ah" moment when I saw that! It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## honor435 (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, I made hp and tried squishing bubble wrap on top, it didnt do anything, how do you do this please?


----------

